# Favorite Monster?



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

I watched a zombie movie last night. My friends and I started discussing our favorite monsters. I was really surprised by how many people liked certain creatures. This has made me wonder, what's your favorite monster? What beasts do people like the most?


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

My all-time favorite monster? Easy. The creature from J_ohn Carpenter's The Thing_, based upon the John W. Campbell short novel _Who Goes There?_

Creepy, disturbing, and it can turn into just about any other monster, if it wants to.


----------



## jkinluv (Aug 17, 2011)

I have always been fond of predators.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

The monsters that terrify me the most are demons and the devil.  

Predators are cool too.  And vamps.  And aliens.


----------



## scribbler100 (Aug 16, 2011)

King Ghidorah

Godzilla

Cthulhu


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mr. Hyde.  He represents the hidden monster in us all.



Julia


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Stephen King's It. I can only read It during the day, it's just too scary for night time.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Bigfoot is by far my favorite creature of horror !


----------



## Susan Brassfield Cogan (Mar 25, 2011)

Godzilla scared me half to death when I was a kid. Now it looks like a rubber toy. Basically I think monsters that are ALMOST human are the best and my favorite of those was Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. And Voldemort goes without saying!


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

John Wayne Gacy--he dressed up as a clown, killed boys and buried them in his basement. Um, of course, if you're talking about fictional ones, I think that would be the Blob or Cujo. How do you reason with something like that?

Linda


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hmmmm .... the one that scared me the most was probably Stephen King's It - fed into all my clown stuff from my childhood. My favorite is probably Anne Rice's Lestat de Lioncourt. And, the one (two) that probably shocked me the most were Andrew Compton and Jay Byrne - the serial killers from Poppy Z. Brite's _Exquisite Corpse_.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Any sea/lake/river monster. Anything in the water. Shark,octopus,gator,snake or mutated fish...doesn't matter. I love them. In the water you never know what's swimming beneath you until it jerks you under.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll do mine in categories

Myth/Religion:  The devil.  The villain in the exorcist was pretty scary.  I also remember seeing the Omen as a kid, and checking my scalp of the 666.

Childhood:  Godzilla.  Because he could kick *ss on anyone.  

Real life:  Jaws.   Because in Space... no one can hear you scream.  Oh...wait... that's not right.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

Definitely Frankenstein's Monster.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

MrsCogan said:


> Godzilla scared me half to death when I was a kid. Now it looks like a rubber toy. Basically I think monsters that are ALMOST human are the best and my favorite of those was Spike from Buffy the Vampire Slayer. And Voldemort goes without saying!


Godzilla is definitely an awesome concept. I'd love to see a new movie where Godzilla goes up against something big and equally awesome.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

So many different types of monsters and different contexts. Tokien's Balrog? Herbert's sand worms? Moorecock's Stormbringer? Pratchett's Atuin? The gigantic radioactive ants in "Them!"? How can I choose just one?


----------



## MarionSipe (May 13, 2011)

I was raised on horror films, so I love the scary and the creepy.  Samara (from the Ring, bad movie, actually) and the Candyman scared the hell out of me.  Something about the way she moves, and his whole mythology.  In general, though, I don't like zombies.  I just don't find them all that scary or interesting.

As for non-scary favorites, I love the classics.  Dragons, trolls, minotaurs, etc.  But I also really like stories which take the "monsters" and look at things from their perspective.

Serial killers are by far the scariest.  Being real and all.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

For me it's always been dinosaurs--either T Rex or Velociraptor. Jurassic Park scared me to death as a kid, but in a good way, and I used to have nightmares all the time that I was trapped in a building with T Rex lurking outside or raptors hunting me inside (or both). I was always really scared but also really thrilled because I love dinosaurs, so I think that counts as "favorite."

Tied for close second are vampires and dragons.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe I'm dodging the question, but people always seem to be the best monsters. Unhinged, deranged, people can be scarier than most any monster under the right circumstances.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> Maybe I'm dodging the question, but people always seem to be the best monsters. Unhinged, deranged, people can be scarier than most any monster under the right circumstances.


Well...the question was, what is your _favorite_ monster, not necessarily the scariest. 

Maybe that's why we "like" monsters, when using the term in the sense of imaginary creatures: in the end, we know they're not real.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Good point. With that in mind, sea monsters are among my favorites. They live hidden away in a mysterious environment. No one even knows they're there until they hit the surface. And who knows ... there might even be some real ones down there somewhere.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

The Creature from the Black Lagoon.  It was the only Universal monster not parodied on the Munsters, so it's got that going for it.  And I liked how it built the dam, stick by stick, to give it time to snatch that girl off the boat.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

e. flaig said:


> The Creature from the Black Lagoon. It was the only Universal monster not parodied on the Munsters, so it's got that going for it. And I liked how it built the dam, stick by stick, to give it time to snatch that girl off the boat.


Also, "Revenge of the Creature" was one of the best Mystery Science Theatre" episodes ever.


----------



## Erick Flaig (Oct 25, 2010)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Also, "Revenge of the Creature" was one of the best Mystery Science Theatre" episodes ever.


I loved MST3K, especially "The Day the Earth Froze."


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

The Phantom of the Opera! A man made monster and in the end, he showed heart.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Movie monsters wise my fav is without a doubt Pinhead.  But Candyman was really good too.  As was Pumpkinhead.  And the first Freddy Kreuger movie had me hooked!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a few favourites.

On the paranormal side it is werewolves.  Way cooler than those pansy vampire posers.

Fantasy-wise it is phoenix, minotaurs and trolls - trolls are an interesting one as their is no stereotypical type of them (unlike elves and dwarves) but are as varied as the authors who write them.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> Movie monsters wise my fav is without a doubt Pinhead. But Candyman was really good too. As was Pumpkinhead. And the first Freddy Kreuger movie had me hooked!


Let's not forget the Cenobites. They're pretty cool.


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher (Mar 25, 2011)

Zombies - slow or fast - are pretty creepy. Especially senior citizen zombies who have lost their dentures somewhere along the line during an outbreak. All that gumming will really slow you down.

I'd also be kinda bummed to catch Samara standing in the corner of my basement some stormy night...


----------



## AnnieOldham (Sep 1, 2011)

Dr. Frankenstein's monster in Mary Shelley's Frankenstein (not any of the movie nonsense). He was so conflicted and so sad.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

One could argue the real "monster" in that book is actually Dr. Frankenstein. . . .who brought his creation to life with no thought as to how that creation might feel about it.  He thought only about his own glory and didn't think about what might come after if he succeeded. . . . . .


----------



## ToniJ (Sep 8, 2011)

It's a tossup between Cthulhu and zombies for me.

In theory, a couple of slow zombies should be fine, but as far as video games go? Even one zombie has me freaking out. They just... keep... coming!

And the Elder Gods? I've read some great takes on the Cthulhu mythos. The power to make people go insane is monstrously creepy.


----------



## Aubrie Dionne author (Feb 10, 2011)

I love monster movies!! And predator is up there.

But I'd have to say aliens from the movie Alien/Aliens.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> The rock critter from the original Star Trek series that made its own tunnels and would run over guys and like leave their body prints in the ground cuz they were mining and breaking up the critter's eggs.
> 
> Uh-ohnowthecoffee's_really_startingtohit...


Horta? _p a i n_ ..... of ages

Pennywise is probably the scariest, I never go near drains anymore.
Cylons freak me out too. There's something so implacable about them, you just know they're not going to listen to reason.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

e. flaig said:


> The Creature from the Black Lagoon. It was the only Universal monster not parodied on the Munsters, so it's got that going for it. And I liked how it built the dam, stick by stick, to give it time to snatch that girl off the boat.


I agree about the Creature from the Black Lagoon. Always liked this one.
And the critters on the Island of Dr. Moreau.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

joshtremino said:


> I watched a zombie movie last night. My friends and I started discussing our favorite monsters. I was really surprised by how many people liked certain creatures. This has made me wonder, what's your favorite monster? What beasts do people like the most?


If we're sticking to classic monsters, then I would say the werewolf / wolfman. It's more dynamic and yet somehow more "realistic" to me than vampires.

If we're adding in science fiction, then I would say the xenomorph from the Alien movie series. No eyes? Acid blood? Horrifying reproduction cycle? The perfect monster.


----------



## Robert S. Wilson (Jul 21, 2011)

More for concept than for original source material but I'm going to go with Lovecraft's Nightgaunts. I mean seriously how effing creepy is this:

"Nightgaunts have a vaguely human shape, but are thin, black, and faceless. Their skin is slick and rubbery. They sport a pair of inward-facing horns on their heads, and have clawed hands and a long barbed tail which is used to "tickle" their victims into submission. They can fly using a set of membranous wings. They make no sound." --Wikipedia

Lovecraft had recurring nightmares about these cuddly kiddos! I've had a couple of good ideas from dreams but these things are pretty awesome.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

joshtremino said:


> I watched a zombie movie last night. My friends and I started discussing our favorite monsters. I was really surprised by how many people liked certain creatures. This has made me wonder, what's your favorite monster? What beasts do people like the most?


Jaws scared me silly, also Cujo. I never read Stephen King after Pet Sematery (sp?)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I found Chucky to be a scary theme.
I guess it is the idea of a doll - which little children are supposed to hug being evil.


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

I would have to say Frankenstein because when I think about how he was made up of all of those bits of dead people, he would have been all clammy and cold. He would also have stunk to high heaven as well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

My favorite's always been mummies, especially from the older movies. Not too scary, just kind of fun.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Dick Cheney

I am curious, but I refuse to contribute by buying his book. Maybe someday I can borrow from a library.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

Clearly Cthulhu and the shuggoths reign supreme. But I'm also a sucker for werewolves. In terms of what scares me the most, the girl from the Ring (Japanese version) and the girl from Audition both had me sleeping with the lights on *shudder*


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I think what fascinates me the most about Frankenstein is the history behind the myth.  Scientific grave robbing is just almost too much to believe, and yet it went on.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

The Color From Outer Space.

Scariest damn color ever.


----------



## SimonSmithWilson (Jul 26, 2011)

The thing from Little Shop of Horrors.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SimonSmithWilson said:


> The thing from Little Shop of Horrors.


Audrey II?

She is kinda cute. . . . . .


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I wasn't really a fan of Frankenstein but he is the true "monster". As for favorite monster, humm, prolly Cookie Monster. 

Oh no wait! Grover! No better monster than him. Especially in _There's a Monster at the End of this Book_.


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> If we're adding in science fiction, then I would say the xenomorph from the Alien movie series. No eyes? Acid blood? Horrifying reproduction cycle? The perfect monster.


And the most horrible thing about the horrifying reproduction cycle is that that sort of thing goes on at the insect level. Paralysing a fellow insect or spider and laying eggs in them while they're still alive ... Yikes.


----------



## LDHesler (Mar 25, 2011)

Favorite monster?

I'm not sure if this counts, but Stephen King's "The Mist" always freaked me out. And I do literally mean the mist itself. I have a hard time driving through fog at night or early in the morning because of that story.


----------



## Stephen_Melling (Jun 26, 2011)

Always liked Predator and Alien. Other favorites include Eddie Quist from the Howling movie and Stephen King's Pennywise.


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

I'll put in another vote for Gojira (Godzilla). Yes, some of the movies are crap, but the original concept is so amazing that it survives the nonsense. As we now face environmental catastrophe, the idea of the unbeatable attacker that destroys society and that is really our fault for our responsible use of energy could take on new freshness.


----------



## Thomas D. Taylor (Oct 12, 2011)

For me, the best monsters are the ones authors force you to make up in your mind. Author H.P. Lovecraft does this particularly well, giving you vague descriptions of his monsters that cause you to want to see more, but at the same time forcing your mind to fill in the blanks. Sometimes what your mind can think up is scarier than you'd think.

If you're talking movies, for me it would have to be the Aliens in _Aliens_. Or else the things in John Carpenter's remake of _The Thing_.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

LDHesler said:


> Favorite monster?
> 
> I'm not sure if this counts, but Stephen King's "The Mist" always freaked me out. And I do literally mean the mist itself. I have a hard time driving through fog at night or early in the morning because of that story.


I'm right there with you about The Mist. I never looked at fog the same way after that book. *shudders*


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

I was flat out traumatized by the monster in _It_. Something about the transcendental nature of it really freaked me out. The whole idea of old gods floating around in space is pretty creepy, I guess that's why I like most Cthulhu stories.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll second Alien vs. Predator.  I also love the old Frankenstein movies.

Miriam Minger


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

AnnieOldham said:


> Dr. Frankenstein's monster in Mary Shelley's Frankenstein (not any of the movie nonsense).


Bit of trivia: In Mary Shelly's novel Victor Frankenstein, the monster's creator, was a student of natural philosophy, not a _Doctor_. He got the career advancement title in Hollywood.

And I'll go with the Creature of the Black Lagoon as favorite movie monster, followed closely by the aliens in Quatermass and the Pit. For book monsters, "The Outsider" by H.P. Lovecraft.


----------



## Ben Dobson (Mar 27, 2011)

Scariest: anything huge and underwater. I mean _anything_. Sea monsters, sure, but I'll even have nightmares about whales.

Coolest: The Shrike from the Hyperion books. That dude was just neat. Scary and all that, but neat.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

John Carpenter's remake of The Thing is a favorite. Alien. And I still love me some zombies, especially in October.


----------



## yingko2 (Jul 26, 2011)

My favorite's always been The Wolfman, with the Witch a close second. As a Dark Shadows fan, Quentin, the Werewolf always held me more spellbound as a kid than the vampire.
Cheers,
Howard


----------



## Alan Ryker (Feb 18, 2011)

I think children are some of the best monsters if they're done right (Joshua, Eden Lake) and the worst if they're done wrong (Children of the Corn 7. Just watched it!).


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I always thought the Final Destination movies were a fantastic premise.  Death as a villan.  How do you fight fate/death/destiny?

The scariest villan by far is the Debil himself.  Dracula, what's he gonna do? Bite me? Drink my blood? Kill me or turn me?  Same with serial killers.  Kill me? Torture me?  It is all temporary.  But Satan won't settle for earthly gain.  He wants your immortal soul.  He wants forever, and nothing less.  Plus he has got all those pesky little minions who will possesse you and make you puke pea soup.


----------



## Miriam Minger (Nov 27, 2010)

Godzilla!

Miriam Minger


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's funny, for me monsters are more fun on the screen than in print.  I have a lot of favorite movie/tv monsters, but not a lot of monsters in books made a great impression on me.

In both movies and tv, I was tempted to mention the Graboids from Tremors.  But after thinking about it, I believe I love that movie (and am even fond of the later tv series) because of the writing and human characters, not because of the monsters themselves.  Instead I'd have to say the Giant ants from THEM!  I still love 'em even though the movie is half a century old.  The Daleks off Doctor Who are awesome as well.

As for book monsters, The monster from IT! did a spectacular job of creeping me out (I have a story about that that is too long to post, I might tell it at a Kindle meetup someday), but Pennywise is not a "favorite".  Not really sure about a favorite book Monster, perhaps the Berserkers from Fred Saberhagen's series, or the Thrint/Slavers from Larry Niven's novels.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I like the classics - Frankenstein's monster and Mr Hyde, though I've never been a fan of Dracula.

For movies, I'd have to say that Alien still freaks me out.


----------



## jwest (Nov 14, 2011)

Great question!

I have to go with Pennywise from It by Stephen King. 

Clowns freak me out


----------



## njeggels (Jan 3, 2012)

Clowns. _Period_. I love a good zombie novel, but I think they're scarier on-screen.


----------



## Zackery Arbela (Jan 31, 2011)

Way I see it, you can never go wrong with Dragions....


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Dracula. Now there is a REAL vampire.  Not the glamorous kind that you find nowadays.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Werewolves.

For mythology, though, the Phoenix.


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh freakin' wgah'nagl cool fhtagn.


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

While I pretty much dig any monster story, I am a sucker for anything prehistoric. When I was a kid I wanted nothing more than to be a paleontologist. Therefore if I see a horror novel about Megalodons, Plesiosaurs, Pteradactyls, or especially dinosaurs, I will usually pick it up without hesitation (occasionally to my own chagrin


----------



## Neil Ostroff (Mar 25, 2011)

Jack from The Shining.


----------



## psychotick (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I'll stick with the classics. From Lovecraft, the Great Old Ones Cthulhu and ofcourse Dagon (the film was awesome). He leaves so much to the imagination as he keeps using words like unimaginable and they are chilling books.

From Wyndham the Kraken because you never see it, and the triffods because I love plants that wander about killing people.

And more recently, whileI like the aliens and predators, the creatures from Cloverfield did give me a dose of the heebeejeebies.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

1.  Barnabas Collins
2.  Count Dracula
3.  Alien
4.  Jaws
5.  Norman Bates . . . or perhaps his mother


----------



## Martin OHearn (Feb 9, 2012)

Frankenstein's Monster was the first Aurora monster model I built, and the novel was one of the first in my paperback collection--received as a Christmas gift along with _The Best from Famous Monsters of Filmland _ and a Charles Addams cartoon collection. Can you see a theme starting there?

BTW, speaking of Pennywise from _It_--if anyone hasn't gotten around to King's _11/22/63_ yet, a section is set in Derry in the Fifties and ties in strongly.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Ever since I was a kid, I fell in love with monsters who were either green -- big fan of green -- furry or misunderstood. I loved green monsters beyond reason, and I have no idea why.

So, my very favorite monsters were The Creature from the Black Lagoon and Frankenstein. If I had all the money in the world (and a bigger office), I'd love to have a life-size Creature and Frankenstein stashed in the corners.

Closely followed by the Wolfman and Dracula (Abbot & Costello's version). I like my monsters with a big dose of humor rather than horror or gore. Bride of Chucky more than Cthulu.

My biggest regret is missing the Creature of the Black Lagoon stage show at Universal. I didn't realize it was a limited engagement. But I loved it when they had the Creature as one of the Halloween Horror Nights exhibit.

I also loved The Crow, but I don't know if he really counts as a monster.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

I like mermaids and draconic shapeshifters the best.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaws would have to be mine


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Dracula and the creature from Frankenstein.


----------



## tmando (Jul 18, 2010)

Dracula because of all the differnet ways he has been portrayed. From the original Bela Lugosi to Christopher Lee to the ridiculous Dracula 3000 (in outer space)
Also Jaws or any other sea creature that eats people alive. I think that would be one of the worse ways to go


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

TROGDOR comes in the _niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!!_


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Specific or generic?

Specifically, I would say Bill, Bert, and Tom from _The Hobbit_. For those that don't remember, or haven't read the novel, they are the trolls who Bilbo and co. have a lovely encounter with.

In general, I like kobolds and griffins. I don't know if they're considered monsters, but I figured they're close enough.


----------



## Darrell Pitt (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi all,

This is slightly off topic, but I loved that old series "The Night Stalker" starring Darren McGavin. Every week, he faced a new creature. It started with vampires and werewolves and ended up with...well, monsters that really should have stayed buried. 

I just love that old series. Apparently Johnny Depp is looking at making a new version. I hope it happens. Darren McGavin is in monster heaven now, but the series was the inspiration for the X Files. 

Apart from that - I think real life monsters like serial killers are the worst. 

Good question!

Darrell Pitt.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

I always liked Thak, the ape-monster from the Robert E. Howard Conan story, "Rogues in the House".

Brian January


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd say Frankenstein. Yes, I know that technically Frankenstein refers to the creator, not to the monster. But I look at it as the monster, being the creation of Dr. Frankenstein, can be seen as his son, and thus he would have a claim to the last name of Frankenstein.

The reason I like this monster is because he has human motivations, and isn't just mindless destruction. Perhaps if Dr. Frankenstein had taken responsibility for his creation, things might have turned out differently. The monster seems to think so, at least. Has anyone attempted to write a book depicting what might have happened if the Frankenstein hasn't abandoned his creation? There are just so many ways you would interpret Frankenstein's monster, and so many directions you could go with it.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

Sean Patrick Fox said:


> In general, I like kobolds and griffins. I don't know if they're considered monsters, but I figured they're close enough.


Kobolds are fun monsters but watch out for Tucker.

Ungoliant and Glaurung in _The Silmarillion_ are my favorite named monsters.


----------



## bakerjw (Feb 27, 2012)

Without a doubt it is the Shrike.

I will owe someone a coke if anyone can tell me who became the Shrike without cheating and looking it up.


----------



## Anjasa (Feb 4, 2012)

I really like World of Warcraft Trolls, from an aesthetic point of view. Still enjoy vampires, though that might be that I don't read a lot of urban fantasy. I love C'thulu and the Lovecraft mythos.

I love demons and incubi and succubi as well.


----------



## kitty1456 (May 27, 2010)

Freddy Krugger totally freaks me out.

I can't go to sleep after watching him coz he gets you in your dreams....  lol 

Paranormal Activity freaked me out for months as well, I know its not real but because they are not famous actors it has a more "real" feeling to it.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

For the classic style monster I have to go with Frankie, or Frankie's monster to be more accurate. It's not that he's that scary, but it's pitiable; a different mind in a different body, and probably an assortment of bits and pieces, it would send anyone loopy. But for a less 'looky' monster, albeit not in a book though (as far as I know) that fella from Hell who grants wishes but of course with a terrible twist. Wishmaster I think he was called, at least that was the name of the film series. He's a monster by deed, and on occasion when he reverts back to his true self, then he does look the part too.


----------



## Mike the Diver (Mar 1, 2012)

Kumonga, the Spiga in Son of Godzilla. I don't mind spiders smaller than a dime, but the size of a jetliner bugs me. Didn't like the Harry Potter spiders that much either, but I guess they didn't creep me out that much.

Predator was pretty cool. Very civilized.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

BakerW, the tragic Mr Kit Solent, a man with a heart and free spirit in a world of neither, became the Monstrous Mr Shrike.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

In 1956, when I was ten years old, my mom took my sister and me downtown to see the original _Godzilla_. The big monster with his atomic plasma breath scared the daylights out of me.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Simple … pennywise the clown

A close second is Gumby.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I have to agree that The Thing is a good one.  When it comes to the classic movie monsters, I always liked werewolves.  However, it all depends on what you consider a "monster."  Hannibal Lecter is a monster.  The shark in Jaws (the first work of adult fiction I ever really fell in love with) is an all-time favorite.  Randall Flagg from the Stephen King novels is an all-time favorite, as well.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

As a kid, scariest - hands down- the black and white phantom of the opera. Here's why: my grandfather had seen it and been terrified. It was playing one day on TV so, since I was a young kid, he said, let's watch this, the monster in it is the scariest I've ever seen. He scared the crap out of me as a child. I guess it's passing on shared terror? I don't know.

From books: Stephen King's clown, Pennywise, from IT. I hated clowns to begin with and this book cemented my opinion of them.

Coolest - Tie between a Predator and Godzilla. 

Grossest - The original Alien. Puke!

Most fun - Yeti.


----------



## Pavel Kravchenko (Mar 2, 2012)

There's really nothing scarier than Lovecraftian monsters, Shoggoth being the favorite.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Werewolf was favored when a child.


----------



## Terri and Andi (Mar 7, 2012)

I really like the witches! I think they are the misunderstood and underrated sexy monster that this new vampire/werewolf craze is completely missing.

In fact, I like it so much I wrote a story about it! Check it out!  [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007HRTLP4/ref=as_li_ss_tl]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007HRTLP4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=httpqxfacewor-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B007HRTLP4[/url]!


----------



## JasonThacker (Mar 11, 2012)

The Mothman has always been my favorite. Zombies are right up there with ol' red eyes though!


----------



## Tinker (Oct 3, 2011)

"The Questing Beast" from the Arthurian legends. 

Particularly the one described in T H White's "Once and Future King", as it seems to have a codependency relationship with its hunter, King Pellinore. 

Julia


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Although I must admit I'm partial to vampires (and no, not the Twilight kind   ), I really love Nessie, the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## James Everington (Dec 25, 2010)

'Jekyll and Hyde' style shape-changers... or pod-people.


----------

